# Rabbit Customs.



## Corey (Aug 14, 2009)

Just wondering if any of you have a certain way 
you guys hunt..like Daddy Rabbit only hunts with 
a 410..We usually let the first rabbit run at least 
a full circle before we kill it at any hunt. 

Sorry slow day  

Anyone?


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 14, 2009)

When me and my hunting partner go we turn them out shortly after daybreak.Get all the dogs on the ground then break out the coffee and honeybuns.We like to let them run for about an hour then we suit up and walk down the road to cut off the rabbit.Once we shoot the rabbit we wait for another to get up and let it run for a good while also before taking it.I used to be a die hard hunter all about the kill but it's all about watching the sun come up listening to some music now.I hunted more last year than i have in a while and i might have taken 5 rabbits for the season.I left the rest to run again!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 14, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere`````````````````````````````````>*

No Jump Shooting!!

Talk about having a Fit!

I would have a   F I T !!  if anyone ever shoots a rabbit on the JUMP!!

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## canepatch (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a preacher hunting partner who is very trigger happy.  On the first turnout of a hunt last year the dogs struck & jumped a rabbit just off the road.  The preacher started loading his gun.  I had a briar-framing stick in hand.  I told him that I would rap the stick around his neck if he shot the rabbit when it first crossed the road.  Needless to say, we had a good run before the harvest!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 14, 2009)

When I saw the thread title,I thought "What's ol' Corey up to now?" Rabbits don't have to go through customs,do they?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont jump shoot at all! Why would you bother raising hounds then roll the rabbit in front of them without a bark. 

I enjoy the race and often let the rabbit go by. Sometimes I think if dogs could talk they would yell, "Hey, I got it back now do your job!" 

Corey, I hunted with one old timer who really liked the hunting horn to call his dogs. It was kind nice, instead of yelling he would blow his horn to call the dogs. It actually made sense as the horn was louder than our voices could have been.


----------



## Corey (Aug 14, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> When I saw the thread title,I thought "What's ol' Corey up to now?" Rabbits don't have to go through customs,do they?



I did not know the best title for what I wanted 
to get out of this thread


----------



## Corey (Aug 14, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit you would not have a fit would 
you  

Beagler282 do you set the the Honey Bun on the 
dash to warm up before you eat it do you?


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Aug 14, 2009)

NO JUMP SHOOTING I prefer everyone shoot a 20 gauge or less but some folks only have a larger bore.


----------



## houndsman (Aug 14, 2009)

i like to let them run a good race . then close the deal . i hunted with a few last year that want be on the list this year . they were shooting auto . shotguns and unloading the gun on the first rabbit . me most of the time 20 ga. single shot . i bought an auto. 20 youth model   for this year . but im use to the old single shot.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Aug 14, 2009)

Be safe at all time!!  no Big Bore Guns  like Daddy Rabbit only hunts with a 410..and No Jump Shooting . and the one who kills the most rabbit buy's the pespi and moon pie on the way home !!!!! <><


----------



## specialk (Aug 15, 2009)

customs......


i never load my gun till the first rabbit of the day is jumped, we never jump shoot any rabbits,if a hunter kicks up a bunny they will call the dogs over to the track,  i also pull the tail off and drop it on the ground where i pick up the dead rabbit i shot, during january i hunt with a double 20, then  switch to a double 410 in february, when i get through cleaning rabbits i save the hind feet and give them to any puppies i may have......


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 15, 2009)

Corey said:


> Daddy Rabbit you would not have a fit would
> you
> 
> Beagler282 do you set the the Honey Bun on the
> dash to warm up before you eat it do you?



Oh yea D.R. has been known to have a fit when it comes to his hounds.I have witnessed them.


----------



## Tye (Aug 15, 2009)

I use a flip when hunting rabbit


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 16, 2009)

Now Daddy Rabbit:  So you mean to tell me that you would have a fit if one of those 3 little boys I brought up there to hunt with you jump shot a rabbit.  I know you better than that!!!


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 16, 2009)

bjtillman said:


> Now Daddy Rabbit:  So you mean to tell me that you would have a fit if one of those 3 little boys I brought up there to hunt with you jump shot a rabbit.  I know you better than that!!!



Should be an interesting answer.


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 16, 2009)

Might be the last time you go with D.R.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 16, 2009)

*Red Female Pup~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

B.J. back then when they were small, I would be able to contain myself, but today there are Big Enought to Know better!!

I am always Pulling for The Rabbit, Always !!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>

Say my Friends Sally, Katrin & Jackie came by my place Saturday about 3:00 P.M. just dropoped by to see the Old REd Neck !! I was soo gald to see them, we all went our for Supper, and then just like that were Gone, back to Ky.

Those gals are a Hoot to gun hunt with!! Not very good with the 410's!

They were very impressed with your running pen!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 17, 2009)

I did not get much of  chance to talk to them as they were there visiting a friend who runs in my pen.  You are right though they are a hoot.  They did not see much of the pen because we turned out right at the gate.  It is about 110 acres oak ridge, planted pines (some 20 years old that have been thinned, about 15 acres that are 5 to 6 years old, oak ridge about 35 acres, 4 acre pond and a long hard wood branch that runs the length of the pen).  We ran some male dogs right before they left that I think came out of her bloodlines that I was impressed with.  They left around 11 pm  and we ran until about 2:30 am.  Them males had me so pumped I couldn't sleep and had to get up and do again about daylight.


----------



## Corey (Aug 17, 2009)

bjtillman said:


> I did not get much of  chance to talk to them as they were there visiting a friend who runs in my pen.  You are right though they are a hoot.  They did not see much of the pen because we turned out right at the gate.  It is about 110 acres oak ridge, planted pines (some 20 years old that have been thinned, about 15 acres that are 5 to 6 years old, oak ridge about 35 acres, 4 acre pond and a long hard wood branch that runs the length of the pen).  We ran some male dogs right before they left that I think came out of her bloodlines that I was impressed with.  They left around 11 pm  and we ran until about 2:30 am.  Them males had me so pumped I couldn't sleep and had to get up and do again about daylight.



How big is your running pen?


----------



## oakhill (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr. Tillman, it was a pleasure meeting you.  Don't ask me what you looked like!!  It was as dark as night without any moon.  I do know he is a tall fellow.  I could not see very well at all.  But tell me, Mr. Tillman, you weren't out there in dress pants and shirt???  Was thinking the hens had your Curiosity up.  It was also dryyyyy, sand everywhere and no dew that I could see.   Fact is, I rolled on the ground to show them fellers that there wasn't any dew.  lol   We had a great time!!!  Did get to hear the hounds run and met some fine folks.  That Mike is a dyed in the wool bluetick guy so he has to be a dandy.  Mike and I have made a convert out of Timmy.  He is so excited about the hounds that all I can do is smile when I hear him talking bout those blueticks.  I do believe with time one way or another we'll get one of those blueticks in Mr. Tillman's kennel.  

Daddy Rabbit is one of my bestest beagle buddies and there is no way I was gonna go to South GA and not stop in and rag him a bit.  Tell em DR who got the best of who this time.  ROFLMBO   Come January I will be down there at Goose pond and I WILL have me a 410 with a modified barrel....not the full choke I had this past year.


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 17, 2009)

Those were my work clothes (khaki carharts and shirt), but you did have my curiosity up.  I would have brought some females at first but I wanted to see what brand (speed) dogs you had.  I didn't want to outrun you to bad where you wouldn't come back and I wanted to make dang sure you weren't going to outrun me!!!!  I got a little bit of anything in my kennels when it comes to speed.  We had some real good running after you all left and I was very impressed with some of those bluuue ticks.  I was going to turn the only blue tick I have in my kennel out but you were getting the females up when I went to get her.  As far as Mike, if he keeps running with me he is probably going to add a little color to his kennels.  Do you and DR have some of the same bloodlines?  I would be very interested in some Good blue ticks if you have any for sale.  You better be proud I didn't turn them 7 little females I got of my BJ dog whose is out of Beau (Squeel's daddy).  They make you scratch your head!  Good hearing from you and y'all come back.  My family has a nice pond house you could stay in close to my house and we can run dogs all weekend.  Bring DR with you.  GOD BLESS!


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 17, 2009)

About 110 acres.  It started out to be about 40 then they came out with the CRP pine tree program and we added a sorry (for farming) field to it and I added about 35 acre oak ridge to it later on.  It is really just like running on the outside and I have stocked it with a bunch of wild caught cottontales.  I have left some deer in it because it is a perfect place to break dogs.  I made it 6 foot high because I knew back then I might want to make a foxpen out of it.  It is right across the dirt road from my house so that makes it nice also.  I tried to get my wife to lets build in it but I couldn't get that boat to float.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sally, I read that story about you and DR with the .410. I'll loan you a semi-automatic .410 to help you out but your buying the shells. 

Sounds like your painting GA "blue."


----------



## Corey (Aug 18, 2009)

bjtillman said:


> About 110 acres.  It started out to be about 40 then they came out with the CRP pine tree program and we added a sorry (for farming) field to it and I added about 35 acre oak ridge to it later on.  It is really just like running on the outside and I have stocked it with a bunch of wild caught cottontales.  I have left some deer in it because it is a perfect place to break dogs.  I made it 6 foot high because I knew back then I might want to make a foxpen out of it.  It is right across the dirt road from my house so that makes it nice also.  I tried to get my wife to lets build in it but I couldn't get that boat to float.



Man that sounds really nice, one day I will have me something like 
this. I want to set on the pourch when im old and just listen to my 
dogs run.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 19, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Just Like Daddy Rabbit, is doing This Day and Time!!

Be Sure and Go to Church Every Sunday! 

No, there will always be some Tough Red Hounds in Ga. as long as D.R. and Squeels Blood is still flowing.

Keep Looking Up!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Rabbit Town U. S..A.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 19, 2009)

Man that running pen sure sounds nice. 

I hope to build me starting pen on a few acres over the next year.

Corey it's funny how we change. When I was your age I thought of the front porch and the rocker alot. As I've got older my prayers are for health to enjoy another season of crisp grass under foot, walking along with the hounds, listening to the music.

If we keep our minds busy and heart in the right place we may be blessed with Dr's longevity.


----------



## oakhill (Aug 19, 2009)

Mr. BJ, it would have tickled me to death if you had let that little pack of BJ's females out.  A good rabbit race is a good rabbit race.  Doesn't matter whose dogs it is and I lovee to hear a good race.
DR has a couple of my hounds but his is the wrong color of me.  lol.  I did have one and she is a dandy by the name of Oakhillblue DAddy Rabbit's Sue.  Timmy bought her from me but I will be getting a pup back I hope.  She has Squeel back in her pedigree.  DR has her litter mate by the  name of Dolly.   Good cross all the way around.
I know we left early but I am old and if you had got a good look at me you would have realized I needed my beauty sleep desperately.
You are too kind to offer your cabin.  I might have taken you up on it this past weekend as all the rooms in town were gone.  Was thinking we were gonna have to sleep with the hounds.  Wouldn't have been a problem as I have done it many times before.
I do not have anything for sale.  IF I did Timmy would have bought it.  That boy is seeing KY blue in his dreams.
Am sending DAddy Rabbit up there in Dec.  Maybe you two can get together and talk old times.  Then after the hounds run you can talk new times.
I will be back if the good Lord willing and would be tickled to run the hounds with you if you would have me over.
Take care and watch out for those blueticks!!!


----------



## oakhill (Aug 19, 2009)

Bob, I am not sure a semi would be what I need.  The way I shot that day I might need full auto!!!  There is an art to shooting those single shot 410 and I haven't found it yet.  But, I will keep trying and continue to be a member of the 410 coalition.  Thanks for the offer.  I have told my husband he better be figuring out something before Jan.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 19, 2009)

Your more than welcome!

I've slayed a few with my .410 but haven't had the proper witnesses yet. 

If your going full auto to bunny blast the .410 shells will defnitely get costly. 

Goodluck with your .410, hope our paths cross later this year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 19, 2009)

Im thinking about getting me a Super Comanche 410/45 
to hunt with this year..Last year was just to easy to kill 
them with a long gun.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL yeah there is a trick to the 410 (cut the choke out) ;(

Mr. Bj- It was a pleasure meeting you! I may take Tim up on his invite and come scare the local wildlife this season. Hope to actually get to "see" you next time LOL.

Daddy Rabbit, 
I am putting my 410 pump in the shop next week to get that saftey fixed. I had a tuff time shooting George's over and under in Jan cause it just didn't pump as good as my gun LOL. Kept forgetting you didn't have to pump a double to take a second shot lol.

Hope to see yall again soon!


----------



## Corey (Aug 19, 2009)

SouthernBeagles said:


> LOL yeah there is a trick to the 410 (cut the choke out) ;(
> 
> Mr. Bj- It was a pleasure meeting you! I may take Tim up on his invite and come scare the local wildlife this season. Hope to actually get to "see" you next time LOL.
> 
> ...



Katrina, while you have your 410 in the shop go 
ahead and have them bore it out to


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 19, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Yes Sir, those Gals are a Hoot, to have Rabbit hunting with you!  Never a dull moment, that is for sure!

Looking foward, to doing it all over agin, come January 10 !

B.J. better get that cabin offer written down, so it will all come to pass.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 19, 2009)

Corey said:


> Katrina, while you have your 410in the shop go
> ahead and have them bore it out to



LOL Corey, 

My 410 pump has two inches removed from the barrel (open bore) and has had the stock cut down as well so when you throw the gun up to shoot, it doesn't hang up on your vest. You just have to point in the rabbits direction and he is down 
Just saying it has already been modified so the only thing wrong with it is the saftey has worn out so it isn't really safe to carry. I just need to replace the saftey on it and it will be good to go!


----------



## Corey (Aug 19, 2009)

SouthernBeagles said:


> LOL Corey,
> 
> My 410 pump has two inches removed from the barrel (open bore) and has had the stock cut down as well so when you throw the gun up to shoot, it doesn't hang up on your vest. You just have to point in the rabbits direction and he is down
> Just saying it has already been modified so the only thing wrong with it is the saftey has worn out so it isn't really safe to carry. I just need to replace the saftey on it and it will be good to go!



LOL got ya..I def need to make it up that way this year 
and get a run in with you and George someday.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 19, 2009)

You are welcome here any time and we would love to have ya. Come on up! If you play your cards right, maybe we can arrange for Oakhill and the mighty midget blueticks to be here too!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 19, 2009)

*I think I'm in the wrong place...*

Guys I'd LOVE to talk rabbit dogs with ya and tell stories of how and where I shot this and that rabbit, but... truth is I've had beagles for the past 15 years. (7 total but only a pair now)  And I've NEVER fired a shot at a rabbit in front of them.  Not because I'm a anti-rabbit hunter... but because every beagle I've ever had is more like a brace beagle.  Now before I get trashed about my hounds, they suit me perfect!  slow moving, stay on my property, sounds like they're looking at him, no problem jumping and running, and EASY handling!  All this takes place while I'm keeping warm around a fire every Thursday night in the fall and winter.  It's hard to beat a rabbit race, but I just don't have the hounds to be worried about getting a gun out. LOL   It sure sounds like fun though!


----------



## Corey (Aug 19, 2009)

SouthernBeagles said:


> You are welcome here any time and we would love to have ya. Come on up! If you play your cards right, maybe we can arrange for Oakhill and the mighty midget blueticks to be here too!



That would be a blast let me know when and Im there.
That little Bluetick in my avatar has DR and Oak Hill 
running threw her blood.


----------



## Corey (Aug 19, 2009)

ryan_beasley said:


> Guys I'd LOVE to talk rabbit dogs with ya and tell stories of how and where I shot this and that rabbit, but... truth is I've had beagles for the past 15 years. (7 total but only a pair now)  And I've NEVER fired a shot at a rabbit in front of them.  Not because I'm a anti-rabbit hunter... but because every beagle I've ever had is more like a brace beagle.  Now before I get trashed about my hounds, they suit me perfect!  slow moving, stay on my property, sounds like they're looking at him, no problem jumping and running, and EASY handling!  All this takes place while I'm keeping warm around a fire every Thursday night in the fall and winter.  It's hard to beat a rabbit race, but I just don't have the hounds to be worried about getting a gun out. LOL   It sure sounds like fun though!



Mr Beasley, I dont think anyone on here would trash 
talk your hounds. We all do it for the same thing..by 
the way I got a young hound that would fit right 
in with your two if your intested


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 19, 2009)

ryan_beasley said:


> Now before I get trashed about my hounds, they suit me perfect!  slow moving, stay on my property, sounds like they're looking at him, no problem jumping and running, and EASY handling!



Ryan,
I don't care if your beagles are fast, slow, med, ugly, purdy, big, little, fat, skinny, tri color, bluetick, redtick, chocolate, lemon or that gosh awful open marked tri or wether it can run a rabbit or just sits in your lap. The fact that you are a beagler makes you A-OK in my book!


----------



## Corey (Aug 19, 2009)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Ryan,
> I don't care if your beagles are fast, slow, med, ugly, purdy, big, little, fat, skinny, tri color, bluetick, redtick, chocolate, lemon or that gosh awful open marked tri or wether it can run a rabbit or just sits in your lap. The fact that you are a beagler makes you A-OK in my book!



We are talking about dogs still arnt we, cause you 
just describe half the women I dated


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 21, 2009)

I am really torn about where I am headed with my pack and breeding program.  I have always been an outside foxhunter most of my life (even though I have always owned beagles for about 40 years).  I like a fast hound and I love the front end even though I know that is not what it takes to run a rabbit.  I guess because of foxhunting it is just in me.  Southern One from over in Screven County sold me a Crank's Chicken male last year and started running his hounds with his dad in my pen and they started getting my attention.  They are field trialing with some dogs that are slower than I am running but they are plenty fast enough for me.  Thing is they are running alot of rabbit when conditions are to tough for my hounds to perform to my satisfaction.  I am really torn about what to do.  I reckon I will keep all of them.  As much as I like it I reckon I need more than 1 pack.  I know I will always have some of the DR blood in my hounds.  I was already confused and now them "hens from Kentucky" had to bring the bluuue ticks down here.  DR, I am not implying that these little females off old BJ are to fast it is some other Progressive Pack blood I am running that I have been gunning with the past several years plus some grade dogs that I have.  They are also deer broke and I have always had a problem with getting rid of one that will not run a deer.  I also would like to say that I have really enjoyed talking with all of you.  God has blessed me with the enjoyment of hearing hounds run over the years whether it was beagles or foxhounds and the friends I have met.  God Bless all of you!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 21, 2009)

Corey sorry to wander around with your thread but Mr. Beasley brought back some memories of attending a brace trial in Benton, AR.

I was invited to attend the trial, having commented to a friend I had never seen one. In AR each hunting dog is required to have a hunting liscense on its collar, looks like a rabies tag.

The day of the trial I wandered out with my little male, slowest thing in my pack, I noticed I was the only one with a dog that had a hunting tag on his collar. We jumped a bunny and cut the dogs loose my little guy went to the front and took off after the rabbit. A gentlemen commented, "Wow we are going to run some rabbit today." They brought my dog to me shortly afterwards.

I got a few looks like they were sorry my dog got picked up so soon. I walked around with those gentlemen for about half a day. Thanked them for the invite and listened as they discussed breeding. Those ole boys knew a few things about hounds.  I had a great cooked lunch and listened to a few more hound tales.

What a great bunch of folks, thats not my kind of hound but they were certainly dedicated beaglers with alot of knowledge to share. 

God made them little dogs different cause folks like different types of hounds. There is no right or wrong, run what you like. Field trialing is satisfying judges, a topic all by itself. At the end of the day you should feed what makes you happy!


----------



## oakhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr. BJ, you need to go over to Timmy's house and watch those 10 and 11 wk old pups run those rabbits in his little training pen.  Those pups are already tracking and giving mouth.    That is too much fun to watch.


----------



## Corey (Aug 21, 2009)

Ruger, You are not going to get a off topic post from 
me when we are talking about Beagles. I love to hear
the storys. 

Keep Beagle talk comming!


----------



## coltc (Aug 21, 2009)

I always let them blue dogs run the rabbit a while before we shoot. Heck, the way my Oakhill bred dogs run, if we don't shoot the rabbit or they don't go in a hole, they'll get caught!


----------



## Corey (Aug 21, 2009)

coltc said:


> I always let them blue dogs run the rabbit a while before we shoot. Heck, the way my Oakhill bred dogs run, if we don't shoot the rabbit or they don't go in a hole, they'll get caught!



Colt where in the world have you been? Good to see 
you on here.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 21, 2009)

Well guys I appreciate the comfort in it.  I'm a die hard coon hunter, but we still appreciate a good race with our beagles.  If anyone of ya'll was to pull up to the fire drum you'd SWEAR we had our best 4 in there just a DRIVING a rabbit.  After about 3 minutes you'd notice that they just haven't covered much ground.  LOL  It's all the same to me b/c they come home the same time I get ready for them too (or they'll be in the pen in the morning when i wake up).  Maybe one day I'll get up with somebody to get the gun out.  Take Care.

Ryan


----------



## oakhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Colt is my nephew in case anyone wants to know.  He is also hooked on KY blue!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 22, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Poor old Colt, he is about our of an Aunt! (ROTFLMBO)













Just kidding around with, Up My Alley Sally!!

Bruce, from Ala. was here today, bought himself, a nice D.R. female, already breed! We had to turn out "Jeb" to jump us a rabbit?? He brougth a "Mavis", male, nice Loooking hound!!  Another Off Subject!!  Sorry about that, I'm Gone!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## BACKWOODS OAKHILL BLUES (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a few of them oakhill bred dogs and the way i see it you better not wait to long to shoot!!!!!!!!!! lol!


----------



## coltc (Aug 25, 2009)

How's it going Daddy Rabbit? And Hey Aunt Sally!


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 28, 2009)

I ran with Timmy and Mike last night.  I took a new dog (Crank's Chicken bred) for the first time.  I really do not like his looks because he is so long bodied he looks really odd in my kennel.  He got to looking better when I heard him run.  I renamed him limousine because he had to carry those bluuuue ticks from Kentucky most of the night.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 29, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

B.J.

I hope Lemo. is a RED dog!!

Can't do nothing with a Red Lomousine !!

That will get Sally, to clicking!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## oakhill (Aug 29, 2009)

Wasn't the story I heard.  I heard BJ had to keep going back to the house to see if he could find something that could keep up with the KY blueticks.  CAme back with the gosh awful ugly hound that  was so far behind that it seemed like he was on another rabbit.  Maybe you should name him Caboose???   Then before the night was over BJ was trying to buy blueticks from Timmy and Mike.  BJ if you are gonna run with the big dogs you better get you another line in your kennel/

Say, what's this I hear bout you going up to Rabbittown, USA to try and buy some blueticks off Daddy Rabbit???


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 30, 2009)

You wus misinformed!!  It took me a long time to change but I realized just this past year that speed don't run no rabbit.  I want to run him steady with as much speed as they can stand and still run the line.  Most of these blue dogs remind me of a fast driver on the road.  Have you ever passed someone or been passed on the road and you get to the next red light and the vehicle passed comes driving up behind the passer. Light turns and here we go again- start-stop-start-stop-start-stop.  Do these blue dogs ever get a green light (check)??  Oh by the way I haven't brought out my "A" team in terms of speed.  I get ole Bucky in shape (ain't been out since rabbit season) he'll have the blue dogs striding looking like a stretch limo coming across the road!!!!! To answer the DR trip he must not have told you about that pair of Crank's Chicken males I had in the front seat when I stopped by.  I'M GOING TO HAVE THEM BLUE DOGS CLUCKING WHEN I GET THROUGH WITH THEM.  On  a serious note Sally I am impressed with several of these blue hounds and sure wish I could own some of them, but dag gum it yall want sell nothing.  I ain't going the puppy route just yet until I see more.  We had some tare down running the other night both males and females.  I ain't so sure the females didn't out do the males.  I wished yall lived closer cause I know we could have some goood running and fellowship.  You know good and well I didn't go all the way to DR hoping to get something.  He's harder to get something out of than you are.  God Bless!


----------



## oakhill (Aug 30, 2009)

You are 100% right, BJ.  If you noticed me the other night I don't stand still in one spot and this night running is not really my cup of tea. I want to SEE what is going on.  Although, I realize if you are going to run in the summer in the south you will be running at night.  And if I was so lucky to have a pen like yours near me I will be working the older hounds also.  I can guarentee you that those young females were cutting, cheating, grabbing and doing everything in their power to get to the rabbit first.  That is why I want to see what is going on so maybe I can stop some of that stuff before it gets out of control.  Those young females need to be watched close so as to not blow them up.   Timmy just bought another female off of me that is older and can stand the pressure.  I will getting her down there to him in a couple of weeks.  Will see how she does with those males.  I look forward to meeting you again and talking dogs, seeing the hounds run, and watching a well coordinated pack of hounds running as a team.  Doesn't matter what color they are.  You better wait for daylight before you invest in the blueticks.

By the way, those females hadn't been run in 3 months before I brought them down there.  They needed a little tuning up.


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 30, 2009)

I really haven't seen anything wrong with any of those dogs.  They seem clean with their mouth and usually a swinging, cutting dog will swing out in the road especially if they are running parallel to it. I haven't seen this in them.  These little females I have are just as competitive maybe even more so and that is one reason I have been scratching my head when I saw some of this other bloodline run.  Southerone and his father Randy came over here this past spring and really opened my eyes with their little hounds and the way they followed a rabbit.  It is all a matter of what you want to give up a little speed or have more checks.  I think I can do both by increasing the number of these dogs I run together.  The ones I have purchased from them and some others are a little to much for their trials but still run a pretty good rabbit in my opinion.  Where their dogs really impressed me is some days they came when conditions were terrible and had just as good a running.  I don't think I would have had any running at all with some of my more competitive hounds.  What I have liked out of these Crank's Chicken dogs that I have (2) is there big ole mouths and they spit it out and both have alot of hunt and are competitive enough they will be in the pack.  I do have some hounds though that I don't think they can run with.  I really wish I could own several of those dogs that Timmy and Mike are running and what I need to look at is what they are out of and get a better handle on what dog is what.  They all look alike to me and its confusing to know what is what.  What puppies do you recommend that you have on the ground now and are they for sale?  I don't know what kind of agreement you and Timmy have but I want something out of you best females if I am going to mess with them.


----------



## Corey (Aug 31, 2009)

I sure would like to run with DR and Ms Sally one day to see how 
far my old hounds are from there's.


----------



## oakhill (Sep 1, 2009)

I think I must have died and gone to heaven!!!  Temps yesterday and today were 51 at 5 am.  Me and the hounds have been having a good ole time.  This kind of weather gives you the hunting fever.  Was in the 60's when I ran this evening.  This morning there was lots of dew and the hounds put on a show.

BJ these hounds I have are just plain on gun dogs.  Nothing special about them.  Some of my hounds are faster than others ones in my kennel.   All my  pups are hard hunting hounds.  How good a pup turns out depends alot on how you train it.  Push it too hard when it is young and it might become too competitive.  Any of those pups due in a month at Timmy's should make some nice gun dogs.  I have two litters right now and all are sold.  I won't be having any more for a long time.  This is the time of year for me and the hounds to play and that is exactly what we are going to do.  Talk to Timmy.  He should be able to fix ya up.


```
They all look alike to me and its confusing to know what is what.
```

LOL, that is what I think when I am watching those tri's


```
I sure would like to run with DR and Ms Sally one day to see how 
far my old hounds are from there's.
```
Cody, talk to DR and maybe he will let you know when I am coming down that way.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 2, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Heck half the Time I don't know when Sally is Coming too 

Rabbit Town, U.S.A,  ?


Sometime, I just Look out the window, and there She is, just Shows up, like a little Angel !

If, I get the information, will be sure and pass it on to you, Corey.

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello everybody.  Swamprabbit has arrived.  I'm the guy that CANEPATCH frammed over the head with the briar stick.  Personally, I was offended because I am a preacher and he is a deacon.  One thing for sure, when we did shoot a rabbit it was late in the day.  Lesson learned!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 15, 2009)

I, have a sweet 410 over and under.   If i can get away with it and not get hit in the head  with that ole  briar stick that Canepatch hits me with i try  and shoot at least one wabbit per hunt.     Signed:   Trigger Happy !


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 16, 2009)

Can i say also  my ticks are  Daddy Rabbits and Sally,s bloodline also. In our last run in may those blueticks just cole ran the cottontail down and brought him in their mouth to me without a scratch on his body!    Signed:  Blue Blows My Mind!!!


----------

